# T.B.X. Elite Series



## Phil Carver (Apr 5, 2004)

The Team Bass Xtreme Elite Series has grown to 3 divisions for this year. This format has been a success the last 3 years and grows as each year goes by. Seems that anglers prefer to fish in the boat by themselves. Below are the divisions and lakes the division will visit. It looks as if the Bayview Division trying to make it a competition to see who has the most participation this season. lol 

Columbus Division 
Buckeye Lake , Alum Creek , O'Shay , Griggs & Delaware

B&D Division
Buckeye Lake & Dillon

Bayview Division
Rocky Fork & Paint Creek

For complete details , please visit www.teambassxtreme.com and you may just want to join in and show the anglers in your are just what you got!!!


----------

